# Real Estate Job?



## rodrigoc (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello, 

First post in here.
I have been working in hospitality for 3 years in Dubai, and it might be time for a change. I saw many jobs looking for real estate agents, to wich a question comes to my mind:
-Is real estate a good job in Dubai?? 
I want to hear oppinions and experiences from people who is doing this, about how much money I could be doing in a short, mid and long term(long and mid usually more subjective to how good I am)
Pllease feel free to discuss, as I said, am gonna be a newbie into real estate, so I need to know what to expect, to really decide if I want to do this.

As a quick resume, I have been doing some hospitality jobs for many years, customer service, etc, a little of sales as well, but always as an employee.
I believe real estate is a much more independent kind of job, wich does not give you any certain salary, but give syou the chance to actually do some money(hospitality is veeery poorly paid, sorry to say).


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

That is true, Real Estate is more kind of independent/freelance kind of job then a desk job. My own sister started at Taktical Reality, which is a decently sized real-estate working mainly in JBR/JLT market.

She started as an administrator, filing and other administrative tasks. But she soon got drawn into the sales market. She's got good grasp on communicative skill and can at times cash-in on potential buyers. The industry is really really good and pays really really well too. But that depends entirely on the market you work on and how good you are in cashing potential buyers.

The commission rate is usually UAE standard of 2% of total property sale price. So the company and real state share the profit into certain percentage among themselves. So you can earn a pretty nice income as long as the market as a whole is doing well. Our market is recovering and is currently experiencing a boom. Dubai Real Estate industry earned around $490 million in just sales commission (2% of total sale price of all the properties sold in dubai) in 2013.

The only issue I see with the real estate industry is that it's highly volatile. If a country or region experiences a negative prospect, real estate industry is usually the first industry that is affected the most. Beyond that, it's good place to work.

Hope I answered your questions. I have some questions of my own too regarding hospitality industry. And for the sake of not derailing the thread, I'll PM you some questions and I'll be grateful if you'd be able to answer some of my questions.


----------

